# Warning in compilazione stage2

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> mv: cannot stat '/var/tmp/portage/gzip-1.3.5-r5/temp/environment': No such file or directory

 

Questo è un errore che viene fuori mentre sto compilando lo stage2 (da cui sono partito) ad ogni pacchetto emerso, alla fine della compilazione (naturalmente la directory dopo /var/tmp/portage/ cambia di volta in volta)... dopo di che continua col pacchetto successivo senza apparenti problemi... non so nemmeno dire se questo sia capitato anche quando ero partito dallo stage1... o solo ora....

Qualche info? Ho cercato sul forum ma non ho trovato nulla...

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che livecd stai usando? Da dove l'hai scaricato?

----------

## bandreabis

ho scarito il livecd minimal da un mirror tedesco (mi pare il secondo mirror tedesco della lista dei mirror) da cui ho scaricato anche lo stage 2 per athlonXP.

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a controllarli con md5sum?

----------

## bandreabis

veramente no qual'* il comando da linux?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> veramente no qual'* il comando da linux?

 

md5sum

----------

## bandreabis

e' giusto

----------

## bandreabis

Credo di capire che la cosa non * normale... ma perch* non si interrompe la compilazione se da sto errore? Mi metterei l'anima in pace e ripartirei subito dallo stage1. Ho sempre avuto problemi con lo stage2!!!

----------

## |_dan_|

pure io ho questo problema da ieri o forse l'altro ieri, ma non sono in fase di installazione!L'ho ho notato per caso mentre emergevo un paio di pacchetti, che viene fuori pure a me quel warning.....

Cmq l'ultima cosa che ho fatto di particolare prima di notare questa cosa, è stato applicare il tip per riprendere la compilazione dal momento in cui la fermo,anche dopo aver spento il pc.

Se qualcosa sa qualcosa, si faccia avanti  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Questo è il mio primo post, e volevo approfittarne per ringraziare pubblicamente coloro che mi hanno fatto apprezzare gentoo e che mi hanno sempre dato una mano tramite la chat, in particolare Fedeliallalinea, federico, Manuelix,Laiho, lavish, lan....  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ora dopo essere stato "drogato" con la chat, ho deciso pure di iscrivermi al forum.

Un saluto a tutti

Ciaoooo

|_dan_|

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto |_dan_| :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> pure io ho questo problema da ieri o forse l'altro ieri, ma non sono in fase di installazione!L'ho ho notato per caso mentre emergevo un paio di pacchetti, che viene fuori pure a me quel warning.....
> 
> Cmq l'ultima cosa che ho fatto di particolare prima di notare questa cosa, è stato applicare il tip per riprendere la compilazione dal momento in cui la fermo,anche dopo aver spento il pc.
> 
> Se qualcosa sa qualcosa, si faccia avanti Very Happy

 

Quello che immaginavo! Ho provato a togliere le FEATURES ma il problema si ripresenta.

----------

